# Google- Guarding guts - Malaysia Star



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Guarding guts**Malaysia Star*â€œUnhealthy diets and bad eating habits result in many common digestive problems like constipation, diarrhoea, gastritis, *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*), and colorectal cancer. Equally harmful is sedentary lifestyles. This is reflected in the rise of *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

